# Venge sizing?



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry for the obvious answer go to your lbs for fit question. I have been there and am going to order a venge but am directly between sizes. No one carries a 61cm and an incorrect order would sink the lbs (new shop).

My sizes 
6'3.5", 34.5 inseam, long arms 6'5" wing span, 36 years old, not incredibly flexible but can touch toes

Current steed
Trek madone 5.2 pro fit 62cm, 1 small space in place. 110 stem

Venge has a longer top tube and longer head tube

Input greatly appreciated

Also wondering about roval rapide wheels clx. As I currently ride bontrager Aeolus d3 5's

Thanks


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

My sizes to compare:

6'2", 34 inseam, not as long arms 6'2" wing span, 44 years old, not incredibly flexible but can touch toes

My Venge is 58 cm with 110 mm stem.

Previous steeds

Focus Cayo - 61 cm frame with 110mm stem
SL3 Tarmac - 58 cm cm with 130mm stem. Had Spesh bike fit but a few years on, had another fit and Venge trial and this felt more comfortable with shorter stem. Bike feels less twitchy as well which may come down to the shorter stem as well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If your Trek fits you well, I'd use that as a baseline for comparison. I know a couple of years back they changed their geo on the Madones, so (for comparison purposes) it would be good if you either posted the geo chart for your model year or told us so we could search for it.

Also, if you calculate in the differences in STA/ HTA and HTL of both bikes (same frame size), I'm skeptical that reach is going to be all that different between your Madone and a Venge, but at this point, that's just a guess.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Trek madone 62cm

Eff tt - 59.2, head tube - 20.0, stack 60.4, reach 40.7

Venge 61cm
eff tt - 60.0, head tube - 21.0, stack 61.4, 40.7

Since the trek fits well and it looks like 1 cm greater head tube height I could drop out the small spacer and fit identical with another 110 stem, which is always easy to switch. but no way to get lower except with negative rise stem

The LBS drew up an adobe comparison which I will post when sent
thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lopott said:


> Trek madone 62cm
> 
> Eff tt - 59.2, head tube - 20.0, stack 60.4, reach 40.7
> 
> ...


I think you mean 1 *mm* difference in HTL. 

Reach is the same for both bikes and stack differences are negligible, but keep in mind that they are *frame* reach/ stack numbers, which don't account for things like saddle setback or spacer/ stem set up. Still, similar to what you've said, I consider those tweaks to fit, so you're starting point on the Venge appears to be close to the Madone.

I'd be interested to see the LBS comparison....


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

Go to a shop that can do a BG fit for you and have them put you on the correct bike. I wouldn't buy a bike based on internet forums fit preferences.


----------



## gravitywell (Aug 11, 2012)

Not that I can afford a venge at all ...

If I were spending that kind of money, I'd want a real solid fit before I handed over my cash. There's no way I would drop thousands of dollars blindly, hoping my hypothetical fit was right.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Was fit, but fall squarely into the middle of 61 vs 58. Leaning toward 61 as you loose the the aerodynamic advantage with a bunch of spacers.
Will post adobe diagram later


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RunningW said:


> Go to a shop that can do a BG fit for you and have them put you on the correct bike. I wouldn't buy a bike based on internet forums fit preferences.


A BG FIT is a pro level fit. Since he doesn't yet have the bike, that's not even an option.

What the OP requires is a _sizing_ assessment, and given that he has a well fitting bike as a baseline, it serves as a reliable reference point.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gravitywell said:


> Not that I can afford a venge at all ...
> 
> If I were spending that kind of money, I'd want a real solid fit before I handed over my cash. There's no way I would drop thousands of dollars blindly, hoping my hypothetical fit was right.


I'd agree with you if there was no basis for comparison, but there is....

(Geo) numbers, like the frame stack and reach numbers provided earlier, translate into how a bike will fit. There's nothing hypothetical about them.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

View attachment 278946


here is a try at the mock ups of the 3 frames from lbs


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JMO, but I'd compare geo numbers over basing a decision on that adobe mock up. I can't say for certain because I don't know the Madones geo numbers, but judging from the reach differences between the 61cm Venge and your Madone, I'm skeptical that they corrected for ST/ HT angles and HTL. 

Also, look at the ST angles. Is the Madone's _really_ slacker than both the 58 and 61 cm Venge? 

Do you have a geo chart for your model year Madone?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I took a guess that you had an '08 Madone 5.2 Pro and found the geo chart for it (last page in the link below).

For all intents and purposes, both the ST and HT angles of the 62cm Madone and 61cm Venge are the same. HTL is 1cm taller on the Venge (I stand corrected on that, BTW), which essentially negates the 3mm difference in ETT of the two bikes. So, frame reach _is_ the same, which runs counter to the adobe mockup.

IMO the <1cm frame stack differences are likely attributed to differences in BB drop, and can be adjusted with tweaks to fit (via minor spacer/ stem angle adjustments).

Depending on your style of riding (primarily, saddle to bar drop) you'd go with the 61cm and essentially keep your current fit, or, if you opt for a more aggressive riding position, consider the 58cm. Personally, I think it's easier to 'get lower' using negative angle stems (versus raising the bars), so I'd suggest the 61. 

http://www.trekbikes.com/pdf/2008/catalog/road/road_en.pdf


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks I am going to go with the 61 now to see if they are spec'd with sram 22


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lopott said:


> Thanks I am going to go with the 61 now to see if they are spec'd with sram 22


Sounds good. Let us know how it goes....


----------



## Vampi (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,
First of all, sorry for my english. I come from Spain. I like all your knowledge about the Venge, so I registered here to include my next future opinions...
I'm about to get a Specialized Venge these days.
I´m 170cm height (inseam 78-79cm). The distance from top saddle to center bottom bracket is 69.5 cm. My frame's head tube is 12.5 cm plus headset (10mm) with no extra spacers.
Which Venge's size do you recommend? I think is better 52 cm than 49 cm
Thank you from Spain
Bye


----------



## Vampi (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,
First of all, sorry for my english. I come from Spain. I like all your knowledge about the Venge, so I registered here to include my next future opinions...
I'm about to get a Specialized Venge these days.
I´m 170cm height (inseam 78-79cm). The distance from top saddle to center bottom bracket is 69.5 cm. My frame's head tube is 12.5 cm plus headset (10mm) with no extra spacers.
Which Venge's size do you recommend? I think is better 52 cm than 49 cm
Thank you from Spain
Bye


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vampi said:


> Hi,
> First of all, sorry for my english. I come from Spain. I like all your knowledge about the Venge, so I registered here to include my next future opinions...
> I'm about to get a Specialized Venge these days.
> I´m 170cm height (inseam 78-79cm). The distance from top saddle to center bottom bracket is 69.5 cm. My frame's head tube is 12.5 cm plus headset (10mm) with no extra spacers.
> ...


I'm not going to size you over the internet, but will say that it's unlikely that someone 5'7" with ~31" inseam is going to take a 49cm Venge.


----------



## Vampi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks PJ352,
Now looking at geometry chart,....., I agree with you
I'll get a 52cm. 49 is too small. I'd need a very long stem and there would bee a very deep drop from saddle to handlebar
Will show you the pictures next weeks
Bye


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vampi said:


> Thanks PJ352,
> Now looking at geometry chart,....., I agree with you
> I'll get a 52cm. 49 is too small. I'd need a very long stem and there would bee a very deep drop from saddle to handlebar
> Will show you the pictures next weeks
> Bye


Good luck. Looking forward to seeing the pics....


----------

